# tracking down segmentation faults

## carpman

Hello, ok my system has be becoming unstable, at first i thought it was down to 64bit install of mepis that i was using to install 64bit gentoo which i gave up as it kept getting seg faults during emerge.

I had had no issue with my 32bit install so did a fresh 32bit install, this went fine with 24hr + of compiling and no problems. However today i have started to see issues again, first with some compiles and now when trying to load gimp?

I have tried 2 different sets of 2x 1gb Gskill memory but still the same.

I have running an Areca pci-e raid card with 2x750gb sata2 drives and 2 160gb sata1 drives, controller in in sata1 mode.

The cpu and system are well cooled.

Is there any way i track down what is causing these issues?

cheers

----------

## turtles

I use 

```
top
```

 when things are suddenly running slow. I might see some usual stuff like x or some kde stuff I have running at 7% or less cpu. Then for example I might spot something like linux.so.2 using 63% of my cpu. I will then kill the process using the pid for example #1234 .

```
kill -KILL 1234
```

IF indeed it is something that does not look like a program like ld-linux.so.2 in my example. 

I search for it with a find command.

```
find / -iname 'ld-linux.so.2'
```

Then find tells me the path to it is 

```
/lib/ld-linux.so.2
```

Then ls -la will tell me what it links to 

```
ls -la /lib/ld-linux.so.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2008-03-09 19:07 /lib/ld-linux.so.2 -> ld-2.6.1.so

```

then I can use udept or equery to find out what package a run away library or process belongs to.

```
equery b /lib/ld-2.6.1.so

[ Searching for file(s) /lib/ld-2.6.1.so in *... ]

sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 (/lib/ld-2.6.1.so)

```

I then search the net and read up on it. See if there is some gentoo guide I missed. Check elogs. or just emerge -1avuDN the package.

```
emerge -1avuDN sys-libs/glibc
```

----------

## carpman

Thanks for reply turtles, useful info but can't see how it will help track down what is causing seg faults?

They are most likely caused by hardware but what i don't know, have change ram so unless i got 2 bad lots and and my first lot which had been fine both failed it must something else but i am not in  a position to change everything?

cheers

----------

## Hu

Start with running a memory test.  If you have time, try cpuburn as well.  I doubt it is a CPU cooling problem since you said that the cooling is adequate, but it does not hurt to test to rule it out.

Are the segmentation faults consistent?  Once it occurs, can you reproduce the fault at exactly the same place by performing the same actions?  Is there any correlation between the frequency of the segmentation faults and the system memory pressure or CPU load?  If you have a bad RAM module, it may only come into use when the system is heavily loaded.

Do you use any proprietary drivers?  Do you use a "stable" kernel or track the latest changes?

Post the output of emerge --info so that we can verify you are not using any options known to produce unstable code.  Again, I doubt this is the problem, but it needs to be ruled out anyway.

----------

## carpman

Thanks for reply, i have run memtest a few times and mem comes up all fine.

There is no patten to it, i am beginning to suspect it may be to do with raid card as i have heard of issues when running sata2 and sata1 drives. 

It is very strange, i installed the new raid card and used a stage4 backup to restore my old 32bit install on sata1 drives and this ran fine. I then installed mepis 64bit on sata2 drives, i then nuked 32bit install on sata1 so i could begin process of building gentoo 64bit via chroot.

I found mepis 64bit very unstable, constant system lockups even when pc just sitting idle. Building gentoo 64bit was impossible due to constant seg faults while compiling.

Enough i then did a fresh gentoo 32bit install on sata1 drives, 24hrs solid compiling and not one seg fault. Now as i plan to move 32bit install over to the sata2 drive raid array i started by using some of the partitions on it from 32bit install on sata1 drives, home, swap, opt/games and now i again starting to see these seg faults?

So far gentoo 32bit has not frozen as much as mepis but it has done it, last time while compressing 800mb folder which is on sata2 array,  i am going to try removing mepis and moving new gentoo 32bit over to sata2 array and removing sata1 drives.

Below is emerge info but i pretty sure is not a code issue and mepis64bit was very unstable.

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-rc3-zen3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-rc3-zen3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 16 Mar 2008 15:30:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="RTCW-ETEULA"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLORTERM=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msse3 -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-io29jLMhrT,guid=e2d3100ac45a0f378e1313d447dda014"

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose --with-bdeps y"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks eyecandy metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.1.7-r2/html"

GAMES_PREFIX_OPT="/opt/games"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://gentoo.osuosl.org"

GS_LIB="/home/michael/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/michael/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/michael/.kde3.5/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/michael/.gtkrc:/home/michael/.kde3.5/share/config/gtkrc"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev mouse"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDEDIR="/usr/kde/3.5"

KDEDIRS="/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/3.5"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="500"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DCOP="DCOPRef(konsole-21381,konsole)"

KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION="DCOPRef(konsole-21381,session-1)"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="44"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LDPATH="/usr/kde/3.5/lib:"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;4

1:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=

01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;3

1:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;

35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v

=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:

*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=

00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=

00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:

/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_IUSE="^(alpha|alsa_cards_aoa|alsa_cards_aoa-fabric-layout|alsa_cards_aoa-onyx|alsa_cards_aoa-soundbus|alsa_cards_aoa-soundbus-i2

s|alsa_cards_aoa-tas|alsa_cards_aoa-toonie|alsa_cards_armaaci|alsa_cards_at91-soc|alsa_cards_at91-soc-eti-b1-wm8731|alsa_cards_au1x00|alsa_c

ards_harmony|alsa_cards_powermac|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-i2sound|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc-corgi|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc-poodle

|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc-spitz|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc-tosa|alsa_cards_sa11xx-uda1341ts|alsa_cards_sun-amd7930|alsa_cards_sun-cs4231|alsa_cards

_sun-dbri|altivec|amd64|aqua|arm|bmp|bmpx|bootstrap|build|coreaudio|crosscompile_opts_.*|elibc_.*|elibc_Darwin|elibc_DragonFly|elibc_FreeBS

D|elibc_NetBSD|elibc_OpenBSD|elibc_glibc|elibc_uclibc|emul-linux-x86|hppa|ia64|ibm|infopipe|kernel_.*|kernel_Darwin|kernel_FreeBSD|kernel_lin

ux|m68k|mips|mplayer-bin|multilib|n32|n64|pam_console|pbbuttonsd|ppc|ppc64|ppcsha1|s390|selinux|sh|sparc|sparc-fbsd|uclibc|ultra1|userland_.

*|userland_BSD|userland_Darwin|userland_GNU|video_cards_impact|video_cards_newport|video_cards_sunbw2|video_cards_suncg14|video_cards

_suncg3|video_cards_suncg6|video_cards_sunffb|video_cards_sunleo|video_cards_suntcx|vis|x86|x86-fbsd|xmms)$"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="5"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_USE="elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10:/usr/lib/klibc"

PWD="/home/michael"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/hamlet:/tmp/.ICE-unix/21362"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="3"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.3/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility logrotate lzo lzw lzw-tiff mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

WINDOWID="33554437"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthdadCbA"

XCURSOR_THEME="default"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/usr/kde/3.5/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share"

XDM_MANAGED="/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0,maysd,mayfn,sched,rsvd,method=classic"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

http_proxy="http://192.168.1.3:8080"

```

----------

## carpman

Ok i have change to gentoo sources and have removed sata1 drives, just running on the sata2 raid array.

ETQW still seg faults after few minutes, have not done a big compiles so will have to wait and see how that goes.

----------

## carpman

Spoke to soon, rebuilding xorg-server gave seg fault:

```

state.c: In function ‘_mesa_init_exec_table’:

state.c:815: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../include -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5/work/Mesa-6.5.2/include -I../X -I../array_cache -I../glapi -I../main -I../math -I../shader -I../swrast -I../swrast_setup -I../tnl -I.. -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -DXFree86Server -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../Xext -I../../../composite -I../../../damageext -I../../../xfixes -I../../../Xi -I../../../mi -I../../../miext/shadow -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../fb -march=k8 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msse3 -MT stencil.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/stencil.Tpo -c stencil.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/stencil.o

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[3]: *** [state.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/stencil.Tpo .deps/stencil.Plo

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5/work/xorg-server-1.3.0.0/GL/mesa/main'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5/work/xorg-server-1.3.0.0/GL/mesa'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5/work/xorg-server-1.3.0.0/GL'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

```

Memtest reports memory as fine, and have tried other mem as well. I am going to try cpuburn now.

cheers

----------

## carpman

Hello, still have this problem, it seems to come and go?

I have changed the ram, the hard drive, even gone back to onboard sata but the same?

I am beginning to think it may be the motherboard !

I am currently building a new PC so this not to much of an issue but would like to sort it out so i can retire this PC off as file/backup/vmserver box?

----------

## Akkara

Perhaps try memtester.  It's in portage.  It seems to be good at catching intermittent kinds of problems.

----------

## carpman

 *Akkara wrote:*   

> Perhaps try memtester.  It's in portage.  It seems to be good at catching intermittent kinds of problems.

 

I will give it a try but have tested memory using memtest-x86 a few times and it comes out fine, plus hae tried other modules as well, if it memory it down to MB.

----------

## carpman

Hello, ok tried memtester on the ram one at a time, it reported 3 as having errors with one the system just would not boot without errors.

Now this is strange as memtest-x86 reports no errors!

I find hard to believe that all four modules have gone belly up, i am going to try another 2 modules and get my new system up and running so i can try retest these modules in that system.

My gut keeps telling me a MB failure but more testing is required.

----------

## carpman

Ok tried some more memory this time crucial instead of G_skill and this failed memetester but has not given any problems in the system if was in?

Need to get another box up and running to retest with memtester as does not appear to be on the install cd.

cheers

----------

## carpman

Does memtester only test ram or will it also test other memory, cpu cache etc?

I am testing the G.Skill on another machine with later version or memtestx86 and so one module is reported as bad.

----------

## carpman

Ok i tried running cpu burn and system seg faulted with kernel bug in highmem?

I am not going to write whole error message but did take picture of it which can be see here

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/Fishes.Pictures/Gentoo/photo?authkey=3s2HEKgGJMg#5192117965402172722

Wonder if this causing memory issues?

cheers

----------

## energyman76b

so the memory errors are at different adresses?

-try to increase ram voltage a bit (like 0,05V) that solved all segfaults&ram errors for me

-try a different (stronger) psu

-try both

----------

## carpman

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> so the memory errors are at different adresses?
> 
> -try to increase ram voltage a bit (like 0,05V) that solved all segfaults&ram errors for me
> 
> -try a different (stronger) psu
> ...

 

Thanks for reply

Memory errors keep changing, i can test ram with memtest86 it is ok test again and it fails !

Was thinking of voltage increase but the ram is not overclocked, PSU is quality one 650w which is plenty for this system.

cheers

----------

## energyman76b

 *carpman wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*   so the memory errors are at different adresses?
> 
> -try to increase ram voltage a bit (like 0,05V) that solved all segfaults&ram errors for me
> 
> -try a different (stronger) psu
> ...

 

sounds a lot like voltage related crashs. Just try overvolting a bit. A lot of ram (especially cheap one - and geil is cheap ram, sold expensive), is driven at the edge. A little bit more juice can make a big difference.

And even a 'quality' psu can be from a bad batch.

Btw, you have turned of all 'Spread Spectrum' options in your bios?

----------

## carpman

Thanks for reply, PSU has been ok for year i have had, though i know they can fail i don't think this it as i would expect random reboots for PSu issues.

I will check spread spectrum settings.

Mem is G.Skill not Geil unless they are the same, sure did not feel cheap when paying for them  :Smile: 

I have tested these in another machine via gentoo install cd and when tested individually they pass but as group one seem to fail with memtest86, will try memtester to see how that goes then try the overvolting.

Note i am now running couple of crucial 521mb modules and system is still doing strange things.

cheers

----------

## carpman

Seems like it was the motherboard, suddenly it would not boot so tried a new PSU still no joy so not much else it can be but MB.

----------

## energyman76b

I hope it was not the PSU that killed the mobo. Happend to me last October. Killed two boards....

----------

## carpman

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> I hope it was not the PSU that killed the mobo. Happend to me last October. Killed two boards....

 

I tested PSU and it comes up fine.

----------

## energyman76b

without any spikes when you turn it on?

----------

## carpman

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> without any spikes when you turn it on?

 

According to the tester though not sure if it would record these when shutting off power?

----------

## energyman76b

depends on the tester

----------

## carpman

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> depends on the tester

 

it is this little fellow

www.pctestpro.com/psu%20test/psu.htm

----------

## energyman76b

ah, that one. A friend of mine has one of them too. Nice little fellows. But I don't know if they are warning if there are short spikes.

Well - only one way to find out: get a new mobo - if it starts misbehaving its your PSU  :Wink: 

----------

## carpman

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> ah, that one. A friend of mine has one of them too. Nice little fellows. But I don't know if they are warning if there are short spikes.
> 
> Well - only one way to find out: get a new mobo - if it starts misbehaving its your PSU 

 

Already have new PSU, 560w instead of 650w as just don't need it on file server which old box will be.

650w is going up on ebay.

Happy to report new system (see sig) is rock stable even overclocked from 2.6ghz to 3.6ghz very sweet, should keep me happy for a while  :Smile: 

----------

